# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  Banning

## dakski

All, 

Banning, my 11 1/2 year old wire haired terrier mix is very ill. 

He has a massive tumor on his spleen and surgery only has a 5% chance of saving him.

Katie and I are devastated. We got the news today after an ultrasound.  

Banning had a tough life before he met me. He got thrown out of a car at 6 months, I found him at 9 months after being shipped to CT from a kill shelter in Georgia. He was 16 pounds and had ehrlichia, kennel cough, and worms. 3 months later, a healthy Banning was 26 pounds. His whole life with me he's been idolized by his "brother" Tyler, and since I've been with and moved in with Katie, loved by Moxie, Sam, and Bailey too. 

The first night I had him, I took off my belt to get undressed and he cowered in the corner. I told him, "Listen Buddy, I am never going to hurt you and you will never suffer under my care." 

I will keep my promise. 

The tumor can rupture at any time and he will bleed out. Katie and I have to decide when to put him down so he doesn't suffer. At the moment, he's doing okay and is being spoiled rotten. He got cooked sushi tonight - eel, crab, rice, etc. and Katie is making him hamburgers as we speak. 

He had been uncomfortable and not eating much since a few days after Katie and my wedding on 5-18-19. However, about 3 weeks ago, he perked up, and starting devouring food again. Multiple vet visits and meds proved inconclusive as to why he had been down and out for so long.  

According to the vet, his tumor had been bleeding, causing discomfort, but stopped. He said the next time we might not be so lucky. 

Banning is my buddy, my baby, and my pal. He literally would not leave my and Katie's sides during the wedding and wedged himself in between us during the vows. He didn't show any symptoms until a few days later.

Banning helped me through a kidney transplant, many sick days and nights, and a horrific divorce. He and Tyler were/are inseparable and were/are always there for me, and now Katie, and their brothers and sister too. 

I am so grateful to have been blessed to have this sweet and appreciative animal in my life for 11 years. I am glad he got to have a wonderful Mom in Katie for 3 years, and be part of an awesome pack with our "Brady Bunch of Dogs" family. 

I will never forget him being the "best dog" at our wedding and will always miss the good morning kisses/licks. Tyler licks me at night to say good night, and Banning in the morning to say, "YAY! You're up! I love you!"

I will let everyone know when we send him to heaven where I hope I will see him again.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-22-2019),Craiga 01453 (07-23-2019),_Dianne_ (07-22-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-22-2019),_GpBp_ (09-05-2019),_Reinz_ (07-23-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-23-2019),Udon (04-10-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

So sorry to hear this, Dakski. Having to make that decision is the absolute hardest thing in the world, I had to do the same last fall for one of my animals. Glad to know hes been in such a good home for so long and is being spoiled rotten. Hugs from afar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (07-22-2019),_Reinz_ (07-23-2019)

----------


## Shayne

S very sorry to hear, man.  It's never a easy task/decision when it comes to our fur babies.  Just try to focus on all the good days to help push you thru the bad ones.

----------

_dakski_ (07-22-2019),_Reinz_ (07-23-2019)

----------


## Cheesenugget

Losing a pet is heartwrenching, especially for one who shared many milestones with you.  When I lost my cat of 17 years, I lost my mind.  I tried and played the scenario numerous times prior to mentally prepare myself for the day I need to say goodbye.   So when the day unexpected came (He stopped eating.  Vet says his liver is shutting down.  He was going to pass no matter what.  It was old age), I broke.  It took me about a year to be able to think of him and say his name without bursting into tears.  It is hard decision to lose a soul you love so much, it is even worse when you are the one to pull the trigger.

Work closely with your vet.  When there are more bad days than good, it is best to do it early than too late.  Dying can be very painful.  He will let you know that it is time.  For example, on our last day together, my cat was not himself.  He usually hides when guests are in the house.  But he did not hide.  He kept following me but wanting nothing really other than to stay close.  He was not eating and had not eaten and yet he seem to be less hungry than he should.  Same for my hamster in his last hours.  So focus more on the 'moment,' the rest will happen how they will happen, even if you plan for it.  

Again I am very sorry you are going through this.

----------

_dakski_ (07-22-2019),_Reinz_ (07-23-2019)

----------


## Dianne

So sorry to hear about this tough decision. For what it is worth, I think you are making the best choice possible for him, while being the toughest for you and Katie. My prayers are with you.

----------

_dakski_ (07-22-2019),_Reinz_ (07-23-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I'm sorry Banning isn't doing well Dave.  I always hold out hope for a miracle but I understand the circle of life too.  It sounds like he's gotten nothing but love from you, Katie,  and the rest of his pack. I'm praying for y'all.

----------

_dakski_ (07-22-2019),_Reinz_ (07-23-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

I'm so sorry to hear about this...I have 2 elderly dogs myself, & they aren't the first dogs I've lived with & loved either.  If you're wondering- I wouldn't put Banning 
thru such a risky surgery if I were in your shoes, but only you & Katie can decide how and when to intervene (with the help of your vet, I'm sure).  You're right that 
he had a rough start in life, but he's had a good life with you since then...too many dogs never even have that.  You're all in my thoughts...hugs!

----------

_dakski_ (07-22-2019),_Reinz_ (07-23-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

So sorry to hear about banning dave.its heartbreaking to make that decision. Dogs really are a man's 
/Woman's best friend

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (07-23-2019),_Reinz_ (07-23-2019)

----------


## Reinz

So sorry to hear of this. What a heartbreaking story, but uplifting when reading what a wonderful home that Banning has. These companions that live with us really take hold of our hearts and it so hard to let go. I truly feel you pain and torment. I recently put down a 17 year old dog. I have lived in my house for 30 years and my large backyard is literally a pet cemetery. It never gets easier to make these kind of decisions. 
Prayers up

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-23-2019),_dakski_ (07-23-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-23-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-23-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Oh Dave, I'm so sorry to read this. 

Cherish the memories, my friend. Banning may be crossing the rainbow bridge to doggy heaven, but he'll always be in your hearts. 

All my best to you, Katie and the rest of your animal family.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-23-2019),_Reinz_ (07-23-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-23-2019)

----------


## Reinz



----------

*Bogertophis* (07-23-2019),_dakski_ (07-23-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-23-2019)

----------


## dakski

Thank you all. 

We spoke to the vet today. She read the radiology report. 

She advised against surgery which was our thought anyway. 95% chance it does nothing and only causes all of us pain, especially Banning. 

She said the tumor is a time bomb and we have days or a week or two maybe. 

We want him to go with dignity and pride. 

We send him to a better place on Thursday morning. 

Today he got ice cream and duck and fish and turkey. He got many belly rubs and I took the day off from work to cuddle him and spend time with him. 

Katie and I are utterly heartbroken, and in tears every few minutes, but know we are doing what is best for him. Thats the most important thing. 

Thank you everyone again for your support, thoughts, and prayers.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-23-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-24-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

I know how you feel, and how difficult this is...but it's the best option you have & it's in Banning's best interest.  Hugs!

----------

_dakski_ (07-23-2019)

----------


## kristan

I'm so sorry to hear this. I went through a similar situation with one of my dogs a few years ago. The first 4 years of his life were rough, but at least I got to give him a wonderful last 4 years before he passed from a similar cancer/tumor. I completely lost my mind for several weeks until I decided that I was always going to look for less adoptable dogs. I ended up with a 70 lb destructive shepherd with anxiety related aggression issues....the rescue volunteers cried when I signed the adoption papers. It took about a year of work, but he is currently super sweet and a model citizen. I'm always thankful that some good came from his passing.

----------

_dakski_ (07-24-2019)

----------


## dakski

Banning went peacefully across the Rainbow Bridge this morning. 

We euthanized him just in time as he was showing symptoms this morning and the vet said the tumor was leaking blood into his abdomen. He might not have made it through tonight. 

I am so amazingly sad, as is Katie, and his brothers and sister are being very clingy (we have 4 other dogs). However, we are finding solace in the fact that we didn't let him suffer and did right by him. 

He will be missed and forever in our hearts. 

I love you and miss buddy.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-25-2019),_pretends2bnormal_ (07-25-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-26-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

:Tears:    Sleep in peace, Banning...you are loved & always will be.

----------

_dakski_ (07-25-2019),_pretends2bnormal_ (07-25-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-26-2019)

----------


## ballpythonsrock2

This is the first post on Ball-Pythons.net that made me cry.  When I saw those pictures and that little guy's sad face and your sad face, it is making me weep. I had to put down our last dog as well (a poodle) and burying a loved dog is one of the hardest things to do. But then leaving them at the vets is a hard call too.  It's a lot like losing a human loved one. 
      I have a Yorkie poo who is a lot like your dog (but 4 yrs old.)  He also sleeps beside me sometimes.  When the time comes to lose him it is going to about kill me.  That is why I told my wife this dog we have now ( Buster ) will be our last.  Too hard to lose them.  I am glad you have other dogs and animals that helps a lot.  So sorry though for your loss.  I know it really hurts to lose one really close to you like that. Thanks for sharing your post and the pics.  Time really does help heal though.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-26-2019),_dakski_ (07-26-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-26-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Rest In Peace, Love and Light Banning. So sorry for your loss Dave, Katie and family.

----------

_dakski_ (07-26-2019)

----------


## 67temp

Sorry for your loss Dave & Katie. It's never an easy choice to put a loved one down even though it's the right choice. He looks like he lived a good life.

----------

_dakski_ (07-26-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

So sorry for your loss dave and Katie 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (07-26-2019)

----------


## Cheesenugget

My heart breaks for you and your family.  Some people say the surviving pets won't care or notice the absence but they do.  My Freyja was never the same after I put my cat to sleep.  Give them more hugs and kisses and take care of yourself, same for your wife.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-26-2019),_dakski_ (07-26-2019)

----------


## dakski

Katie and I wanted to thank everyone for their support on this thread. It really means a lot to us. 

We are hanging in, but extremely sad, and extra sadness and emotion comes in waves.

I've already wondered where he was 3 times in the past two days and was surprised not to see him when I came into the house and before I went out (he was usually on the bed).

The other dogs are being very clingy and seem extra in tune with us. 

We will get through it, but it will take some time. We definitely know we did what was best for him, and have no regrets, but that doesn't stop the pain.

Banning will always be loved and missed.

----------

_ballpythonsrock2_ (07-27-2019),*Bogertophis* (07-27-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-27-2019)

----------

